# Philippine Open 2009



## darknumb1204 (Aug 27, 2009)

Rubics Cube Philippine Open 2009 will start on August 29-30, 2009 in Robinsons Place Midtown Activity Center, Ermita, Manila.

Events:
August 29, 2009 Day 1
Time-----------------------Activity-----------------------------------Side Events
10:00 - 12:00 Registration----------------------------------------Warm Ups
12:00 - 12:15 Opening Program
12:15 - 12:30 Competition Brief Demo & Discussion
12:30 - 14:00 3x3x3 Speed Solve 1st Round-----------------------Rubik's Magic
14:00 - 15:00 2x2x2 Speed Solve 1st Round ----------------------Rubik's Master Magic
15:00 - 16:00 3x3x3 Blindfolded 1st Round-------------------------Rubik’s Clock
16:00 - 17:00 4x4x4 Speed Solve 1st Round
17:00 - 18:00 3x3x3 One Handed 1st Round
18:00 - 19:00 Megaminx 1st Round------------------------------- Pyraminx
19:00 - 20:00 5x5x5 Speed Solve 1st Round -----------------------Square - 1

August 30, 2009 Day 2
Time------------------------------Activity----------------------------- Side Events
10:30 to 11:30 3x3x3 SpeedSolve 2nd Round ----------------------3x3x3 Multi-Blindfolded
11:30 to 12:30 Break
12:30 to 13:30 3x3x3 Blindfolded Finals
13:30 to 14:30 6x6x6 Speed Solve Finals-------------------------------Team Solve
14:30 to 15:00 3x3x3 One Handed Finals
15:00 to 16:00 7x7x7 Speed Solve Finals-----------------------------4x4x4 BlindFolded
16:00 to 17:00 Megaminx Finals-------------------------------------3x3x3 With Feet
17:00 to 17:30 4x4x4 Speed Solve Finals------------------------------Mirror Blocks
17:30 to 18:00 5x5x5 Speed Solve Finals------------------------------Rubik's 360
18:00 to 18:30 3x3x3 Speed Solve Finals
18:30 to 19:00 Result Computation
19:00 to 19:30 Awarding


----------

